# My Colnago EPS



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Just a quick photo of my bike, not really a one for photo's, but here it is,

Colnago EPS frame
Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra wheels
Campag Super Record 11 Groupset
Carbon TI - Special skewers
Fizik saddle
Look Keo Ti-Carbon HM Pedals
Elite bottle cages
3T Bars
3T Stem
Colnago carbon seatpost - new shape

And its own Scottish tartan matt!


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

eeets veeery neeece


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh gorgeous! Your AMIT doesn't seem to have those yellow sections.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Perfection.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Crikey....you even sprung for the Hyperon Ultra's?! That is super bling and super nice. Would love to have that as a choice for a daily driver. Enjoy!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sweet ride.


----------



## temecula (Jul 26, 2009)

Just brought mine home today! 10 miles on it and counting.
View attachment 177241


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

And a Mustang under the cover. You're my kind of guy.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

How can you go wrong with lugged frames (of any material). Really. Just beautiful!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Lovely bike....enjoy !!!!!!!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I love the look of a lugged frame!


----------



## snoop (Jan 3, 2005)

*My two cents!*

sorry guys but just my two cents,but for me i'd like to see a lot more seatpost.Hey don't take my word for it check the pro's http://www.colnagonews.com/


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah nice... www.colnagonews.com has a trojan virus! Guys, don't click on the link above.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, a lot more seatpost is great if it works out for your riding style. If it doesn't, so be it. Ride the bike and have a great time doing it, without breaking your back trying to look like the pros. Funny how everybody tries to look like the pros, but they never really get as fast as the pros.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

snoop said:


> sorry guys but just my two cents,but for me i'd like to see a lot more seatpost.Hey don't take my word for it check the pro's http://www.colnagonews.com/



Yeah look at the spacers.... I'd rather have no spacers and 3cm less on the seatpost on that EPS


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

iyeoh said:


> Yeah nice... www.colnagonews.com has a trojan virus! Guys, don't click on the link above.




I think there is something strange about this thread.....especially with a link to a VIRUS...can we please have this thread removed !!!!!


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

By the way, the photo of the pro bike looks like a sloping top tube, not a traditional top tube. So, with the sloping top tube, you should have more seat post showing. I agree with Fabsroman . . do what works for you and don't look back.



fabsroman said:


> Yeah, a lot more seatpost is great if it works out for your riding style. If it doesn't, so be it. Ride the bike and have a great time doing it, without breaking your back trying to look like the pros. Funny how everybody tries to look like the pros, but they never really get as fast as the pros.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

You have my word and my honour on that trojan virus. AVG caught it right away, though.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, I also picked it up


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

haydos said:


> Yeah look at the spacers.... I'd rather have no spacers and 3cm less on the seatpost on that EPS



I agree, spacers on an EPS just looks a little naff!


----------

